# Pony in need



## Brandi* (Dec 1, 2008)

A woman I used to work for gave her high spirited mustang cross pony away to someone she thought was going to give him a loving home. A few months ago I saw him listed for sale. I recognized the name "spirit" and also his picture. Now I see this ad (which is the exact same wording as before) and they are apparently giving him away. Now I am not going to lie, this little guy was FULL of energy and WAY to much for me to handle but he was very very nice. He just needs a firm hand and some training. I am going to email for some pictures to make sure it is still the same pony but I just thought it wouldn't hurt to post him here. He is in Ripon, California which is about 10 minutes outside of Modesto and a little over an hour South of Sacramento. I would hate to see this guy end up at the auction. I will let you guys know once I get a response with pictures.

Here is the ad on Craigslist.

Spirit Is a Welsh Pony Sulpher Mustang Cross. Spirit was imprinted at birth, and has had a ton of ground work and has been started under saddle, Clips, Ties, Trailers all with no fuss. He is 13.2H. Spirit has Carried a saddle with no issues just no rider. Spirit is Gaited. he is a solid bay with no white. Call for more info and pics. Spirit can be Transported if needed. Call if you have more questions of if you would like to come visit him. (209) 992-7236 John

CALL FOR faster Response


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 1, 2008)

I just got off the phone with the owner. He is working with a rescue to place Spirit. The first thing he asked me is "what the heck happened to this horse before I got him". He said Spirit has come a long way but is still very very high spirited and a handful. He says he is not in any hurry to place him and he won't place him until the perfect home comes along. He will be requiring a home visit with adoption application. If you have room in your barn and are looking for a project driving horse, Spirit might be your guy. He really does look like a miniature mustang.

Here is the only picture I have of him. It's a horrible pic. His ears are back, he's standing on unlevel ground and he is wearing his winter fuzzies but at least you can get some kind of idea. If they guy emails me any others I will post them as well.


----------

